# Meet Maggie



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She was out with the ferals and a hawk attacked her. I managed to shoo the hawk away. Maggie could run but she couldn't fly. I managed to get her in my place and I made her a two-room condo. She has a sunroom/kitchenette and a bedroom. Maggie prefers the sunroom during the day but retires to the bedroom on her own at night. Strange noises at night make her want the quiet and seclusion of her bedroom at night. There is a window in the bedroom but Maggie likes it better shut especially at night. 

No vet here will treat her without putting her to sleep. She holds both wings up well but can't fly. I've bought a kid's tent for her to get her exercise in during the day time so it won't mess up my place.

I'm going to try and keep her. She eats normal, drinks, and of course poops normal. It's just her wing that's messed up. But we'll see how it goes with the two of us.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try holding her steady and then rotating both wings up in the folded position one at a time for comparison. Sometimes, Paratyphoid will affect a shoulder and limit the available motion. If the range of motion is seriously limited (and you can feel it--it's pretty obvious) then sometimes they never get to where they can fly again.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for helping Maggie out, Garye. Did you happen to notice any signs
of illness in Maggie before the hawk attack? Do you have any means of 
weighing Maggie and tracking her weight? You know the drill around here...did
you check inside her mouth for any unusual growths, colorations, or odors?
How are the droppings looking? Have you checked closely for any puncture
wounds? Would be good to get this bird onto some antibiotics if the hawk
actually broke skin in the attack. I can mail to you if you have none on hand.
A heating pad on low under the box or adequately covered in the living area may also be a comfort to her if you 
have on hand.


fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, your Maggie is lovely and what a wonderful home she has.

Can you check her carefully to see if there are any talon wounds? We got one in, I think in July, who had a fairly deep wound from a hawk's talon and the vet put her on Baytril for about 10 days plus we applied a creme called Silver Sulfadene to the wound a few times a day. It healed well but it does take time. JJ stayed in the house about 6 weeks before everything was healed. When we first put her in the aviary she could not fly but after about 3 days is doing wonderfully well - can't tell her from the others now.

I hope you can keep Maggie. I like the name too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue, Garye! Here's hoping all will go well for you and your Maggie!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Garye!

Gee, the name "Maggie" sound soooo familiar...where have I heard that name before??? Love the name and I'm sure I'll remember where I've heard it one of these days!!

Meanwhile, Squeaks and I hope for all the best. With such a lovely new "home," I'm sure Maggie will be MOST comfortable! Welcome to pigeondom ownership!

Of course, all of our rehab members will be behind you 100% and with their help, Maggie will be in great "hands!"

Please keep us posted with frequent updates on her progress! 

Love, Hugs, Scritches and Healing thoughts...

Shi & Squeaks

(Darn! I _almost_ remembered about the name. Was on the tip of my tongue!)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Garye!
> 
> Gee, the name "Maggie" sound soooo familiar...where have I heard that name before??? Love the name and I'm sure I'll remember where I've heard it one of these days!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Garye!
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

Congratulations on your 1st rescue and upon offering her a home!  

thank you so much for helping her.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Would be good to get this bird onto some antibiotics if the hawk
> actually broke skin in the attack. I can mail to you if you have none on hand


You may have to mail me those meds, feral pigeon, because when I say they have nothing here, I mean they have nothing here. I'll pay for them of course.

I'm keeping an eye on her. I didn't see any puncture wounds. She walks real well, eats well, drinks well, poops well - just can't fly. Again, I'll keep an eye on her.

She just loves that sunroom. She can see everything going on outside without anyone bothering her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, why don't you pm me w/your information....

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me look around for the meds. What should I get? Can they be ordered off the Internet? If so, where?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Usually, folks have meds on hand for rescues and when they get a hawk
attack in they start on meds right away in the event that there is a puncture
wound that has gone undetected. It really needs to start within the first couple of days to catch the unwanted exposure to bacteria introduced from
the tallons.

You can get most of the items that may be needed though to get the full
variety, it would cost some money up front. Here's a link to the Pij Supply
Houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

Baytril
Doxycycline
Canker meds
Coccidia meds
wormers

These are good things to have on hand. Specific for the hawk attack, I'd
go w/Baytril + Metronidazole combo. You'd need to place the order by
phone and ask if it can get to you in expedited shipping by Tues. at the 
latest. If I shipped tomorrow, it would get to you by Tues. I believe.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Gary, I would also pick up some 1 cc syringes (diabetic type) that we use for giving medicine. They can be washed thoroughly and used again and again. You can pick up a few at any drugstore. Q-tips are great for putting on salve and things like that. 

For one pigeon, you won't need great quantities like we get so I would keep that in mind. 

Are you planning on keeping Maggie?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You actually might be able to get a 1cc needle-less syringe at a local
vets office for a buck or under. If not, sometimes the drugstores sell
droppers w/marked gradations on the side.

You may or not need these dependant on the format that you get the
meds in.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I really would like to go with something that is needle-less, if possible. Is there any way I could put these meds in drinking water? Just curious because I can't see how I'll be able to open that beak of hers to get that medicine in. 

I'm trying to keep her as long as I can. The condo's working fine. She seems to like it and I have a kid tent for her to exercise in. Right now she's in the bedroom so she's retired for the night. She really does go there on her own once night falls, like she knows it's her bedroom. Bizarre but funny.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thank you so much for rescuing Maggie. She is a lovely girl.

Margaret


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

you can buy the syringe with the needle on it, and take it off. and it is legal to buy syringes here in MA.
Garye, since you are here by me, could i count on you for a ride the next time i need something taken to New England Wildlife in Weymouth? I've had trouble getting a ride, and thought since you are an animal lover maybe i could count on you? Arent you only 30 miles away?
Anyways, off subject, just thought i'd ask.
Nice set up you have though Garye.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, Garye, if you need some Flagyl (the canker med), i have some here! Let me know, you can come pick up some, at least enough to last you while you wait for more. I MIGHT have baytril too. What have you guys decided this bird needs right now?
Anyways, let me know grye, maybe i can trade you meds for a ride or something? But if you need the meds ASAP, come get them either way!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Moxie, Weymouth is a bit too far from me now. I go to school after work. This is my first pigeon that I've decided to try and take care of. I don't even know how well I'll do with her. If you were closer - like a town closer, yeah, it'd work out. I could then even get my friend to help you out once in a while if you were located closer. It's just too hard now. We both have busy lives and now we're fitting in this pigeon into our lives. Well, I'm pushing her into this pigeon's life - she's reluctant about it, but she may change her mind in the future.  

WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE DOING AND WE'RE SCARED.

Sorry, it just came out. But so far Maggie's adapting well to her condo. Just checked in on her and she's still in her bedroom.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

yea, tell me about it. I work 60 hrs week, go to school, and i DONT have a car, so it's twice as bad. So when i get these rescues, it disrupts my whole life to say the least.
Well, i still need a ride, and so far the rehabber has dissapeared, everone i know with a car is away on vacation, japan, NYC, or doesnt have a car, etc etc.
I waited a week for this vet to return, only to have the rehabber tht was going to take me bail. I tried to get New England Wildlife to agree to meet me at the train stop with the goose, and they said no.
Meanwhile, the soonest i could potentially hitchike a freakin' goose to weymouth is tuesday, as i have class and work tomorrow. NEWC is closed wednesday and thursday. I even posted an ad on craigslist to get a ride there. And i really dont want to hitchike, but i might have to take the commuter rail there and walk the mile or two.
So, if you have time, or think of anything, let me know. Its really important now.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's best to get needle-less syringes. I've got disposable ones w/needles and
they just aren't the same as the ones manufactured w/out the needles. In fact, the needle is well imbedded into the plastic....I suppose if you sanded the
tip and made sure it was smooth, though that is alot of work when they can
be gotten w/out.

None the less, I will do my best to send you something easy that you can deal with in terms of medicating, Garye. In the meantime, you might want to look
over this link just to be sure, whether dropping in a pill or crop medicating,
you will still need to open Maggie's beak. You can bird burrito her as Dr. Schuckman calls it and this will keep her wings from slapping you to the ground
for helping her  :

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15696

Moxie, do you have baytril on hand?

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie may not throw me to the ground but she does snap at me when she's upset. I was trying to make up her bed in her bedroom and she snapped at me. It was time for bed and she wanted to be in it. I finally finished and sure enough she went right in to it. When it's time for bed - My God, it's time for bed and Maggie will let you know it! She can snap!

But I'll try it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, once a pigeon learns not to be afraid of you, they aren't shy about making their desires known!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really despise the embedded needle syringes. "They" tell me at the vets that they're easy to get out but I've never been able to do it.

Garye, I do think you can pick up some needle-less syringes at a drugstore. It is really easy to medicate them. Once you take the plunge, just open the beak, put the syringe past the air hole and depress. You'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Garye, i can show you how to do it, and you can get some meds while your at it. What town are you in?
I'm gonna post a thread in the mnorning, but the goose has been transported, thanks to AMOONSWIRL AKA Karen on here!
She's AWESOME! Thanks Garye, i do understand, but if you still need help let me know! I can show you a few things, and give meds for maggie, i'd like to meet her anyways! Let me know what town you are in first though///


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT'S GREAT NEWS ABOUT THE GOOSE, Moxie!!

A HUGE HUG TO YOU AND KAREN!!

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Look no more, Garye, a needle-less syringe is on it's way and will 
arrive by noon tomorrow. Hope someone will be there to recieve it  ...

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news about the goose, Moxie! Karen .. thank you so very, very much for helping with this!

Garye, sounds like you are getting what you need from FP and also have Moxie there for help/advice if needed.
Thanks for the assist, FP!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sorry Moxie about not being much help to you in your situation but my father died and I have been trying to help keep up my mother's house. They are from the Depression era and they saved just about everything. I've been doing all of the yard work, the cleaning inside the house, and now I'm trying to upkeep the porch. I put in easily anywhere from 2 to 4 hours of work on my mother's house after work every day and then I'm squeezing in school. On top of all of this, my mother's depressed about losing her husband. She depended on him for everything. I've had to show her the basics on how to take care of a vehicle because Dad did everything so she didn't know. It's just a ton of work.

My car is so small I don't even know how I could've transported a goose but who knows? Maybe it would've worked out. Again, I'm sorry I couldn't be there for you but my schedule is so tight that I have to literally schedule and assign hours for everything in advance. And then Maggie came along.  I've gotten her care down to an efficient time for now.

Maybe in the future when we're more settled here I can be of more help.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

garye, what town are you in? I could take the train there and show you a few things, bring meds, etc. Sometime when i have time, of course/


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh Maggie's doing fine so far. I know, Moxie, that you have a full schedule yourself. Once I get the meds, I'll see what I can do. I'm way too north for you to come out here.

Right now Maggie's retired to her bedroom. It's bedtime and she knows it.  This is the first bird I know of that retires for the night on her own. The ones I knew from past experiences would stay in the kitchen stuffing themselves right up to the end. Not Maggie. She believes in getting a good night's sleep.

What a funny bird.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, your friend needs to call the Post Office! They were a guaranteed 
delivery by noon your time today!! Yikes....

fp


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

where/how did you find her Garye? Do you have any glamour shots of her yet? (read, just of her?)
congrats on your first rescue!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

PM me when you have them in hand...

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks INSISTS on being up as late as I am...EVEN if he's just sitting on his egg!

If I put him in his home and turn off the light, he knows I'm still up and will just carry on until I let him out. 

When I go to bed, THEN he's OK! Since my bed IS next to his home, he KNOWS when I am sleeping and when I am awake...geez, sounds like Santa Claus!

I now have a NIGHT OWL PIGEON! *SIGH*

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, you tickle my funny bone.  

Garye, would love to see some more pictures of Maggie.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to try and take some pix of Maggie when I get a chance - probably over the weekend. She's doing good. She has a good appetite (fishes out for all the sunflower seeds), drinks well, poops well, knows when it's bedtime - like now. (I won't dare try to get her to leave her bedroom. Last time I tried in order to put in a new cloth, she gave me hell for it. It's bedtime and that's that!)

I try to give her some exercise time in the kid tent. She runs around it (trying to figure out how to get out) but cannot fly. I'm putting in various size blocks for her to try and climb on, to see if she will and see if she'll try flying. She gets on them but cannot seem to make herself fly. Best thing about this tent is that she can poop all she wants and the poop stays in it. I just wipe it clean afterwards and let it dry. And it's easy to take down.


----------

